# The dogs, what else?



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

One of my new favorites of Sargeant












Hunter looks like he is blowing bubbles here. LOL












And Dozer













And Sarge again. These pics were taken fast because no one would sit still. It was so cold we cut our walk short this morning.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

It's so cold here Murphy actually comes to the door right after he's done going to the bathroom so I think that is brave of you to walk them while the sun is rising 

I like that pic of Sarge too!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That first pic of Sarge is really cool-- I like how you got way down to his eye level. Definitely frame-worthy!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVE that top pic of Sarge!!!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

You have very handsome boys!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like they were rooting in the snow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

HERZO....yeah. Sarge had his little coat on and I worried he would be cold. So what was the first thing he does? Face plant into a snow bank looking for furry creatures. Then, he starts shaking from the cold. What are ya gonna do? So we went home. Total outdoor time? 15 minutes.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

See.... we always baby them and then 'they go do a fool thing like that'. I think that's a line from a move, but can't think what it is.


----------

